# Bike Owners in SO. CAL....we need your help!



## Luckykat32 (Aug 13, 2014)

SHOWCASE YOUR VINTAGE BIKE AT THE 10TH-ANNUAL ART DECO FESTIVAL

Calling All Bikes, Calling All Bikes -

Cruise back into your favorite era and show off your 1919-39 vintage bicycle at the 10th Annual Art Deco Festival. This year's highly anticipated event will feature a Vintage Bazaar & Auto Display. Secured on the main Wharf of the Largest Collection of Art Deco in the World, The RMS Queen Mary is the perfect backdrop for your vintage auto - a rare treat for the 20,000 visitors expected to visit the Queen Mary over Labor Day Weekend.

Display Hours: 
Saturday, Aug. 30 10AM -6PM | Sunday, Sept. 1 10AM - 6PM

Display your vintage bicycle in our secured display area for the day while you and a guest jump on board the Majestic Oceanliner for an unforgettable afternoon. Your complimentary Art Deco Day Pass will grant you access to the ship and its restaurants, Art Deco inspired lectures, vintage entertainment and activities, the infamous Observation Bar and of course the Vintage Bazaar.

Sign up for our Art Deco Show

ABOUT ART DECO
Pack your vintage duds and celebrate the luxury and grandeur immortalized in F. Scott Fitzgerald's literary classic The Great Gatsby at the 10th Annual Art Deco Festival presented by the Queen Mary in association with the Art Deco Society of Los Angeles. Cruise back in time to the Golden Age of Travel for a weekend aboard one of the greatest Maritime Monarchs in history. Drink, dine, dance, and discover the opulence of this by-gone era immersed among the largest collection of Art Deco in the World.

Click here to learn more about the 10th Annual Art Deco Festival


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have to work Saturday, but I'm down for Sunday!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone should buy and display this then......$1060.00 shipped


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2014)

...come on you Californians!!!! she's set up as rider, but can make her as original as you like, wood wheels, period saddle, period pedals and I have correct chainwheel as well.... she's 1911-1914 Includes nice Emblem badge I recently picked up.....


----------



## Clement Gladiator (Aug 18, 2014)

How do we sign up?  I have a couple of bikes I can display.


----------

